# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Miami 6:30pm Sun Sports / WGN Superstation / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Shaq vs Baby Shaq* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (22-21) (7-11 on road) @ Miami Heat (34-14) (18-5 at home) 









AmericanAirlines Arena, Saturday Febuary 5th, 2005
Chicago @ Miami 6:30pm	Sun Sports / WGN Superstation NBALP*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> Georgetown-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*Marquette-6'4-WADE <> Houston-6'3-JONES <> Temple-6'6-JONES <> Florida-6'8-HASLEM <> LSU-7'1-O'NEAL*


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

any other headliners are welcomed


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

wow look....while eddy looks like a child...shaq looks like a mean mofo.

i wont do a game forceast...since the last time i did one...the bulls lost


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Bulls 92
Heat 91

I really don't want to go on a 3+ loosing streak while the league is just starting to hype us up. We really need to play some d tonight.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Think we can beat the heat???? Damn that would be sweet.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

i think this is a game where you flip a coin and it comes up heat no matter how many times you flip it. 

Heat 107
Bulls 85


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Curry and Chandler did very well last year against Shaq. They are quick, mobile, and tall that can be difficult for Shaq. Skiles need to start Chandler in this game to go along with Curry. If not, take Davis out after 2 minutes and insert Chandler in. 

I hope we will win. Having siad that, i dont' even want to predict.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

87










105

Another tough loss against the best team in the East.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I'll definitely be watching this one on WGN, but I'll come on here after the game to see what everyone else thought about it. I'm not expecting a win, but if Gordon gets hot... who knows.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Curry always plays Shaq well....but the Heat win a suprisingly close one. The Bulls haven't been blown out since December 4th vs. San Antonio and I don't think this streak ends tonight. 

Bulls 89
Heat 94


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Bulls 92
Heat 102


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Just got my myBulls game preview...

Othella is starting over AD.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> Just got my myBulls game preview...
> 
> Othella is starting over AD.


ok received it too, just fixed it.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

142











2


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I think I haven't predicted a win all season, but It's my time.

I'm thinking upset.



Bulls - 93
Heat - 87


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> I think I haven't predicted a win all season, but It's my time.
> 
> I'm thinking upset.
> ...


Hey, anything can happen. The Heat aren't unbeatable at home the way the Spurs are. Portland, Toronto, and Indiana are a few of the teams that have stormed their way to victories on the Heat's home floor:

http://www.nba.com/heat/schedule/

And I know the Bulls are better than all 3 of those teams right now. You might also notice that Milwaukee and Utah took the Heat into overtime in Miami, and barely lost. 

Physically speaking, the Heat aren't a bad matchup for us. They have a smallish backcourt with Wade and Damon Jones (6'4 and 6'3). Deng and Nocioni should lock up Eddie Jones without much problem (unless he catches fire from long-range like last game). Haslem is tough, but no tougher than Harrington, AD, or Tyson, plus he's smaller. And Eddy Curry just might be the most effective Shaq defender in the league, since he has the rare size & quickness to stay with the big fella. 

It's hard to say why the first meeting was such a blowout...maybe the Bulls just hadn't found themselves yet. I have a feeling this time may be different, despite my pessimistic prediction. Hopefully Christian effin' Laettner doesn't torch us for 20+ points again. :upset:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> Hopefully Christian effin' Laettner doesn't torch us for 20+ points again. :upset:


he is on the IL so ,dont worry.
Haslem will be the Laetneer IMO getting open shots.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> he is on the IL so ,dont worry.
> Haslem will be the Laetneer IMO getting open shots.


Hey MiamiHeat03,

Will you be joining us on our game thread here tonight? All the Bulls talk might drive you crazy, but at least there's active discussion going on. Our game threads tend to go at least 20 pages long, if not moreso.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

I think I've made only one prediction on a game thread. It was a Nets game that I considered a lock for the Bulls and they lost. I ain't goin' there again.

I understand that many believe that "winning is everything," I don't agree. The Heat averages 102 ppg. We're at their place. If the Bulls can play good defense, something they've forgotten to do the last 4 games, and hold Miami to 95 or fewer points, I'll be OK with the result, win or lose.

OK, I gotta fess up. While I believe everything I wrote above, if the Bulls win this game 135-134, I'll be thrilled and go back to worrying about the Bulls lost D on Sunday.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

After 2 losses and a few days rest I think the Bulls are going to play their asses off. 

Bulls- 91
Heat-84


----------



## HuejMinitZ (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re:*

At the end of last month, before a game against the Pistons in the palace I said in the official game thread that I would be shocked if we won. Well, we ended up winning, and I was predictably shocked, albeit pleasantly. That occurrence might lead one to believe that I would reneg on any more "I would be shocked if we won this one"- predictions. However, I'm going to make another one for this contest tonight in South Beach:

I would be shocked if we won this game.

In fact, I'm going to be shocked if we keep the difference under 5. That New Jersey ballgame was our worst effort in a long time. Many of you were correct when you observed that we played like we had during that dismal stretch to begin the season. That effort, plus days off in Florida do not signal good things to me. I just can't tell with this club. We're SO young, it's scary, but in a good way.

Heat 95
Bulls 87

No moral victories.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

97










89


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bulls coming strong tonight!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ad out tonight


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

kirk hit his first shoy good sign


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

8x2 miami on a run!!!!we start little bit slow


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

I hate how it always seems that the lazy people get rewarded for being lazy. If you didn't see the play Shaq fell down and just layed there. The bulls drove down and missed a shot, Miami got the rebound and threw it down to Shaq.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Shall I start the "Official We Are Back at .500 Thread?"


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Skiles better give Luol an earful for that one. We had Shaq on the ground on one end, and so the last thing you wanted was a long contested jump shot. But sure enough. That's what happened. Gotta pay better attention to the situation. Get the ball in your point guard's hands.

Shaq is going right at Eddy early. We need to return the favor and try and get Shaq in foul trouble first.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

bad start,no defense again,should i start reconsidering that the run we had was a fluke and we are still a bad team?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Not a good start.

Eddy is such a hopeless case. He's supposed to be this 'great low-post scorer' but 4th year into the league and he still has one post move. And he's been far from accurate with that shot the last two seasons. Its almost as if he's regressed after what he showed in 02-03.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

good shot by hinrich....mimai by four


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I haven't been a fan of Luol's game as of late...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

miami getting to the line...two times in a row.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by kirk.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Reiner and TC check in, both EC and Harrington out. This should be interesting.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

first game by reiner


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

2 7 footers in and they can't rebound???????


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben in already. Skiles' recognizes Duhon's not gonna do anything offensively, like usual.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ben gordon makes his first shot too.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Deng struggling....

Gordon looks like a midget out there....


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

why luol sucks so much lately?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon vs wayde good matchup.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> why luol sucks so much lately?


Maybe you haven't been stroking him enough lately.....

Slacker....


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we settle things up...zone defense is working good. Miami by three.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

why we foul so much?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I didn't know Reiner was white.

As much as Gordon maybe deserves to start, I really like having him go in when Eddy goes out. So we always have a scorer on the floor with Hinrich.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

good 18ft shoot by gordon.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

looks empty there


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is a wacky game. Both teams running up and down and jacking up shots.

20-17 Heat


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

miami scoring on transition.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow, the Bulls don't look like they can keep up with the energy of Miami and thats suprising because thats usually the opposite


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq's been really active tonight. He's just patrolling the lane.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

After 1: 25-19 Heat....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Shaq's gonna set a career high in blocks tonight. We're so soft taking it to the rack :sigh:

25-19 Heat after 1.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

25x19 miami


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

they are killing us in transition. If we find a way to stop their transition plays we will defend much better.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

goordon shootinh good , nails one more.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

noce shooting bricks:upset: :upset:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I like this lineup on the court. Eddy, TC, Noce, Ben and Kirk. Neither Ben or Kirk should sit for a WHILE.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice no look pass from Curry to Deng for the dunk!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice dunk by deng!!!!! miami by 2


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng's got 3 field goals. All three have been point blank dunks :yes:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

27x 23 miami by 4.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice dunk by eddy miami by four


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Miami is missing a bunch of WIDE OPEN shots. We're very lucky NOT to be down by more then 10+.

Another turnover by Deng . That's 3 by him.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls shooting poorly.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich's shot selection :dead: 

I knew his 50% shooting in the first qtr was too good to be true. He's 3-10 now.

Miami up 12


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

long night, miami by 12.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Now I know Shaq is a tough player to decide who initiated contact but snaqdaddy just bowled Reiner over. How is that not an offensive foul.

And they call that little tap by Tyson a foul.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> bad start,no defense again,should i start reconsidering that the run we had was a fluke and we are still a bad team?



?????????????????????????????


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Can anyone on this team shoot?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon finally nails one.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> Can anyone on this team shoot?


Only Gordon can. 4-7 now. He's easily our best shooter and will soon become the best scorer(if he ain't one already with the way Kirk's stinking it up).


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Hopefully we break 60 this game


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

oh come on!!!!!!!!they had 4 days off and they do not have energy on their playing.What's going on????????


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

that's great!!!!!!!!!!!!!doleac goes for career high


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

9 turnovers in the half. Most of em' unforced. What's new


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our SFs(Deng&Noce) today :upset:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

51-36 at halftime.

Y did Ben not close out the half? We fell apart completely on O as soon he went to the bench.

Oh well.....game's already over anyway.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

worse case scenario, miami by 15 at the half. we are in slow a gear.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

goodbye winning record,back to old habits


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Well down 15 at the half, wondering if the Bulls can avoid a complete blowout here....oh man I can't wait for this Western Conference trip the next 10 days or so


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon has to play more!!!period.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I see another 0-9 streak coming.:sigh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

damnit. let this team get my hopes up again. Looks like they're just going to finish the season the same way it started.:no: 

I feel like this is an important game for our confidence.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Gordon has to play more!!!period.


Y did he even sit in the 2nd qtr?? He was doing fine defensively and was the only one who could actually create and make a shot on O.

Skiles substitutions have been horrible lately.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I agree Gordon has been shooting pretty well should get more PT than Hinrich.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hinrich is your best player. He's got the best shot on your team by far. Benching him would be retarded.

Starting Hinrich and Gordon would be a good decision, but it is a sorta small backcourt.

We're just the better team top to bottom and more experienced, that's whats showing in the 1st half.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Y did he even sit in the 2nd qtr?? He was doing fine defensively and was the only one who could actually create and make a shot on O.
> ...


His substitution was always horrible even when we were winning.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Wow...can anyone get Eddy Curry the ball? 

Gordon certainly can't...Hinrich rarely can...Deng seems to be the best post passer we have. 

Seriously...Curry IS getting good position and when he DOES get it, he's scoring. 

I'm worried about the future of Ben Gordon. Seriously...what does this guy do to get better? Is he going to become quicker or faster or stronger? Probably not in any significant way...so he's not going to get to the rim a ton more or anything than he already does. He knocks down open jumpers and can finish with the runner...but they're such high energy shots...he'd have to play like Iverson to score consistently for a whole game and, sorry, he's not as good a ballhandler as Iverson. Or as good a passer. And his defense...he was making Dooling look good. That's just how I see it.

Hinrich can't shoot.
Nocioni is a bonehead...a hardworking bonehead, but a bonehead nonetheless. 
Duhon is short. Chandler is one dimensional. 

Deng and Curry are the only guys that look like complete players tonight...and Deng looks every bit as inexperienced as he is. In other words: ugh. This game is awful.

Let's hope my bad mood dissipates with a much better second half. Gordon is still a GREAT burst scorer and Hinrich IS a better shooter than he's been showing. Hopefully they bring their best next half.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Here we go again. Bulls are losing and its all Skiles fault.

How about we blame the players and the constant mistakes they are making out there. Stupid, STUpid, Stupid Turnovers left and right. Deng looks lost out there on D. God only knows what Nocioni is thinking when he has the ball on O.

This is 0-9 type basketball being played out there. Hopefully something sparks this group. They cant blame being tired, this is only the 2nd game of the week for them.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

So what is going on?

Are the bulls unable to execute what Skiles wants them to? Corallary: Has he lost the Bulls' attention?

Do the Bulls really miss AD that much?

Did the Bulls just overachieve?

Was the schedule just so soft they could win like they did?

Is this just a speed bump and everything is fine?

Are teams just figuring out what the Bulls do and Skiles needs to adjust?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> Wow...can anyone get Eddy Curry the ball?
> 
> Gordon certainly can't...Hinrich rarely can...Deng seems to be the best post passer we have.
> ...


I agree with your summation. Curry is getting good postion, but our guys have ZERO confidence in doing an over the top pass when Eddy's man is playing over him. That being said, when Eddy DOES get the ball in good position he isnt really doing much with it (no, im not ripping Eddy or blaming him for this score).


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

to's,to's,turnovers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:upset: :upset:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

A jumpshot on a 3-1 fastbreak . But we luckily got the off. rebound.

Offense looking better to start off the qtr. 

56-44 Heat


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

First possession that they have reminded me of the Bulls of January.

Force a turnover, agressive up the court, hustle for 2 offensive rebounds and draw the foul down low. If we can do that more we have a shot to get back in this game.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> So what is going on?
> 
> Are the bulls unable to execute what Skiles wants them to? Corallary: Has he lost the Bulls' attention?
> ...


Well there not playing smart defense. They are throwing the ball away left and right. Taking WAYYYYYYYYYY too many early shots in the possession. 

To answer your questions:
Yes, Yes, Yes, No everything is not all right. Even when teh bulls were winning one could tell that they havent been playing great basketball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> A jumpshot on a 3-1 fastbreak . But we luckily got the off. rebound.
> 
> Offense looking better to start off the qtr.
> ...


I kinda predicted Kirk was going to pull up. He sometimes doesn't know what to do in those situations.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> I kinda predicted Kirk was going to pull up. He sometimes doesn't know what to do in those situations.


Everybody criticized Jamal for being soft and settling for floaters whenever he got in the lane.....i think Kirk's even worse. At least Jamal was good with the floaters. Whenever Kirk gets inside he either misses an ugly looking layup/floater, or just dribbles back to the perimeter. He's a HORRIBLE finisher and is just as afraid of contact(on O) as JC.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

tech foul on onthela , just what we needed.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Make ur FTs :upset: 

Heat are already in the penalty. We gotta attack the basket if we wanna make a game of this.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

they are in the penalty.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

eddy curry draw shaqs fourth foul, and a three point play.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I've been waiting for this Reiner/Doleac showdown for weeks.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

now is time to comeback,zi-zi in!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF? Just when Eddy is playing well and gets Shaq in foul trouble.....Skiles decided to sit Eddy too!!!:upset:  :upset:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> WTF? Just when Eddy is playing well and gets Shaq in foul trouble.....Skiles decided to sit Eddy too!!!:upset:  :upset:


Reiner will draw his 5th and 6th.
And Wade's last 4.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're cashing in on their foul trouble! TC hits two more.

Its a 5 point game!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC with the put back!!

3 point game BABY!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice board and put back by chandler miami by three...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon is coming!!!


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

we just come back


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Lol at Reiner drawing a ton of fouls...

Curry has been wonderful tonight...did anyone else notice him come flying in to grab a rebound in traffic? He was actually in the air, too!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich : "uhhh I meant to do that"

Wade trying to take over.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

deng is shooting good, dont let wade heat up!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The baseline!?


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

Wade has his 3rd foul,sweet call


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I know Wade's really good, but we're making him look like MJ with our defensive stupidity. 

TO by Skiles.

6 point game


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's a BAD ticky tack foul on the Heat. But we'll take it!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben shooting over Dooling. (lol Bill Wennington called him drooling). How is that a foul though?

Deng and Gordon are can't miss now.


----------



## Fanoxy (Jan 26, 2005)

*AGGHHGHGHAGHHGHAGH*

Ok All of our guys are POINT Guards, but they don't know how to pass to the BIG MAN.

Hinrich is a PG, who plays SG and can't shoot.

Gordon is a SG who can't dribble or play D

Duhon can't Shoot

the Team can't hit FTs or not turn the ball over

AGGHHGHGHAGHHGHAGH
:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

our offense is just on fire.but our D is not soild


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

zi-zi scored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:upset: :upset:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk setup Curry nicely. (he's done it at least twice tonight)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> WTF? Just when Eddy is playing well and gets Shaq in foul trouble.....Skiles decided to sit Eddy too!!!:upset:  :upset:


Even if a player is playing great, you've got to rest him. I also understand Curry has a cold. Would you rather we rest him when Shaq is in?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Zhi-Zhi = Unstoppable


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls playing focus.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wang and Doleac are scoring on us. ughh...

Dwayne has 12 pts in the quarter! he draws fouls so well. I'm in awe.

Curry's doing well.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull need to attack Wade on offense. Maybe get him to pick up some fouls, or at least make him play some "D" to slow him down on the other end. Nice Q3 by the Bull.


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

Wade is killing us.terrible


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Even if a player is playing great, you've got to rest him. I also understand Curry has a cold. Would you rather we rest him when Shaq is in?


I agree. When Shaq gets a breather, so should Eddy.

Eddy can get it going on Shaq. He can draw the fouls. (4 on Shaq) Eddy's in anyways


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we have to atack the basket inside, if we get to the line soon we have a shot!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> we have to atack the basket inside, if we get to the line soon we have a shot!


Yes. anyone but noc.

Hinrich with 5 fouls. Duhon in.


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

shaq back to the court


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Time to play some tight D. We don't wanna trade buckets with Wade and Shaq...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

doleac making those shots.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

0 poits in this quarter for us, we cooled off.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Heat have just completely erased Q3


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Game was over as soon as Kirk picked up that dumb 5th foul. Duhon's so BAD it ain't even funny.

12 point game :sigh:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

guys we definetely cooled off, miami controling the game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Game was over as soon as Kirk picked up that dumb 5th foul. Duhon's so BAD it ain't even funny.
> 
> 12 point game :sigh:


What would happen if we played Griff and Gordon together? I'd be willing to see that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat.....:|


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OT Indiana won tonight. Just 1 game behind us now.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Game-Set-Match

Down by 12, with Miami going to the foul line with any foul from now on.

:dead:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Doleac = Laettner last time we faced you


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I would like to see the Bull play some defense other than "foul the shooter"


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Ha Ha Ha Ha .......

You laugh..... when you can't weep.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ugly quarter


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow @ that play.......how did he do that


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

and after that he ran for his life...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Losing tonight won't surprise me -- even if we were having a great night, Miami is just a tough team. What I hate is just how poorly we're handling this Q4. Frankly it's embarassing.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Is the Bulls forum that popular that fans of both teams frequent our game threads?

No issues though, you guys are causing no harm


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So are we back to sucking?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> wow @ that play.......how did he do that



That was insane.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> So are we back to sucking?


More like we're back to facing teams that can actually play.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Bulls did have a great 3rd quarter. Just killed us that quarter. Bulls can play. I dont want to see you or Indy in the first round. Hopefully both of you get up to the 6th and 7th seeds


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

thank god eddie completed that highlight


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They are embarrassing us right now. It looks like the globetrotters vs. the generals out there right now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Shaq dives on the floor :laugh:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

We gave up anther Hundo.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh well. That's it. Hack a shaq is over. Eddie Jones with the nails in the coffin.

We just got beat by the better team and if you thought the Bulls would win, well you're one optimistic Bulls fan.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> Is the Bulls forum that popular that fans of both teams frequent our game threads?
> 
> No issues though, you guys are causing no harm


Miami forum not as active as the Bulls forum.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> Bulls did have a great 3rd quarter. Just killed us that quarter. Bulls can play. I dont want to see you or Indy in the first round. Hopefully both of you get up to the 6th and 7th seeds


This Bull team is definitely still trying to figure itself out. Part of having 5 rookies playing heavy minutes tonight. We've certainly been struggling recently. Hopefully Skiles will see something in the game tape from Q3 to reinforce how the Bull was playing a month ago.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> Doleac = Laettner last time we faced you


Seriously...

Skiles focuses on the main guys. The other guys usually kills us.

oh well. at least Ben is doing well.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> We just got beat by the better team and if you thought the Bulls would win, well you're one optimistic Bulls fan.


You're right. But expecting that we might lose and expecting that we get shown our @$$es tonight are two separate things. Frankly, I'm not sure anyone can blame this on Skiles, either. The right players were on the floor and are just unable to produce.

Frustrating.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

LOL. the rooks trying to make the game not as ugly as it already is. 

score doesn't justify the butt whooping we got.

(at least Skiles doesn't give up. teaches the rookies something)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right. But expecting that we might lose and expecting that we get shown our @$$es tonight are two separate things. Frankly, I'm not sure anyone can blame this on Skiles, either. The right players were on the floor and are just unable to produce.
> ...


The one stat we can blame is 

0 FG's in the fourth until 6 minutes into the quarter. (a three by Pike)

we had 4 points in the quarter for a while.....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> LOL. the rooks trying to make the game not as ugly as it already is.
> 
> score doesn't justify the butt whooping we got.


I'm glad to see they look pissed, though. And I don't think they're pissed at Skiles. I think they really don't like losing.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> Bulls did have a great 3rd quarter. Just killed us that quarter. Bulls can play. I dont want to see you or Indy in the first round. Hopefully both of you get up to the 6th and 7th seeds


Thanks for the compliment, but I'm really just hoping we make the playoffs no matter how badly we get killed in that round


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Kinda wish Skiles would change up his rotation a bit to shake things up since this one isn't working well. I've grown to appreciate Duhon, but what did he do in this game that justified him starting over Gordon?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Seriously...
> ...


Rather do that, though, than gameplan for Doleac.... 

Frustrating.

Ben scoring points in garbage time. Let's hope he does the same when it counts in the next game.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

LOL BEN GORDON PAT STATING.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

25 by ben!!!!!!!!!wtf is skiles waiting to start gordon?What else ben has to do?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Those were two pretty amazing plays by wade and shaq at hte end of the game i must say


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Congrats to the Heat. I'm hoping they win it all this year and keep the title in the East. Does Shaq play this hard every game?! Sure is a different Shaq than the guy who played for the Laker last season.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Stat of the game : *Shaq leads everyone with 6 assists* 

5 blocks. wow.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

also Wade is averaging like 1.05bpg as PG 6'5.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> 25 by ben!!!!!!!!!wtf is skiles waiting to start gordon?What else ben has to do?


Move the ball, play better D and not make so many stupid TOs.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> What would happen if we played Griff and Gordon together? I'd be willing to see that.


:yes:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

First of all I'd just like to say that I was happy with the way Reiner played.. nothing special, although that board he grabbed from o'neal early on was impressive. 

Bulls played awesome in the 3rd, the rest of the game they just couldn't get it going. Solid games from Deng and Ben. Hinrich played decent, although he really seems winded out there, compared to when I last saw him play. 

A lot of the shots that usually fall just didn't seem to be going in.. I think Davis' leadership presence may have been missed out there.. it seems lately he's a guy hitting a critical shot to end or prevent a run from occurring.

I love the way Deng plays. Gordon too. Until Hinrich gets his shot back I'd really like to see Gordon getting more of those mid range jumpers that Hinrich usually nails all night.

I didn't expect a win, and to be quite honest, I'm just happy that we made it a game in that 3rd quarter. To me it said that we are capable of playing with their team, if we are aggressive on both ends of the court.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Gordon was nothing special tonight in any area other than jumpshooting. I didn't see him show anything he hasn't shown before. 

Hinrich looks exhausted. I don't understand...I really thought he had turned the corner and was becoming a near elite player. 

Curry should have played more. I hope to god that this was all because of his head cold because he should have been out there for 40 minutes. 

And if anyone jumps in and says "Oh, all this negativity now that we're losing" bla bla bla...well, yes, thanks...losing=negative.

This was not a well played OR coached game from the Bulls. Losing "the right way" is acceptable, to a point; this was NOT the right way.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Well fellas, another tough loss. The Bulls seem to be starting the 2nd half of the season exactly how they started the 1st half (0-3 so far, and not looking good for the next 4 or 5 games either). Tonight it wasn't so much the Bulls playing bad...just getting beaten by a superior team. I'd be very surprised if these Heat didn't make the Finals. 

I have a feeling Skiles is getting to the point where he's ready to start Ben while bringing Duhon off the bench. Seems to me that Ben is improving on his defense and decision-making, and his offense needs to get going earlier in the game. 

Despite the Bulls slide right now, I think it's fair to say that it's just the makings of a young team.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*don't freak out*

We are not supposed to be winning these games.

It would be nice if we grab a couple... but its not the end of the world. We're a very young team tonight against a team that has really good vets and a youngster better than any of ours. Its OK.

If we win @ Hou, @ Min, Sac @ home, @ Tor, Wash @ home, Car @ home it will be a great month.

Even if we win only 4-5 of those games we'll be OK. They just have to keep their heads up and keep fighting.

Playoffs and a first round exit this season would be a great success.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: don't freak out*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> We are not supposed to be winning these games.
> 
> It would be nice if we grab a couple... but its not the end of the world. We're a very young team tonight against a team that has really good vets and a youngster better than any of ours. Its OK.
> ...


Is this the first time we've ever agreed on anything?!

*kukoc4ever!* rocks!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: don't freak out*

[Double post]


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: don't freak out*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Is this the first time we've ever agreed on anything?!
> ...


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

um Miami is 24-4 against the eastern conference teams with this win.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> Gordon was nothing special tonight in any area other than jumpshooting. I didn't see him show anything he hasn't shown before.
> 
> Hinrich looks exhausted. I don't understand...I really thought he had turned the corner and was becoming a near elite player.
> ...


Beale, even though Kirk stunk it up the most you blame Gordon. Hilarious. Kirk hogs the ball too much and misses too many wide open shots.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

I sense a loooooong, cold, harsh losing streak coming up for us. I really do. This team is not even close to being consistent. Too much rookie mistakes...Skiles is still not using some of his players right...I question his substitution at times...but I thought it was great that he stuck with Gordon most of the game. I don't know what is wrong with this team...Skiles need to show them a tape of the way they played last month...this definitely looks like a tired and differnt team out there.


----------

